# Clint Graham commits to Gardner Webb



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Clint Graham commits to Gardner Webb.*

Graham doesn't hesitate, casts lot with Gardner-Webb.
http://www.cknj.com/articles/2003/10/17/sports/01graham.txt

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recruiting/pros_card.cfm?recruit_id=751&sport=basketball&dbyear=03


Clint Graham:


----------

